# Lalo - String Quartet op.45 (SQ review)



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Lalo's String Quartet was composed when Lalo was in his mid 30s but lay untouched until 25 years later, when Lalo revised the work in its entirety. It was finally published in 1886, just 6 years before Lalo died. Strangely it was his only quartet. I say this because Lalo was trained as a violinist and made an early career as member of a string quartet. Listening to the op.45, it's not a work where development is key, this is a quartet full of drama and is richly scored! The opening theme of the first movement, Allegro non troppo, is immediately engaging with its unusual rhythms interspersed with harsh contrasts, and at times is almost balletic in style. What an interesting movement to begin with. The 2nd movement, Adagio non troppo, is a much more serious and traditional one (Lalo termed it as a "Song Without Words") with its rich Wagnerian harmonies and soaring melodies. However, the heart of this quartet is contained in a thoroughly captivating and clearly very Spanish Scherzo. With its quirky syncopations, quieter more relaxed moments, violent outbursts and cross-rhythms its easily my favourite movement from this enjoyable quartet and the trio is seriously channeling Beethoven. The Appassionato finale is a slight anticlimax after the excellent 3rd movement, ending in a rather dull coda (which is a shame).
Critics of the time weren't initially too impressed, citing the work's "excessive rhythmic subtleties, cloudy adagio, laborious, tormented harmony, vague, indecisive conception...” but many came round to it after its complete revision in 1884. One recording I certainly won't be recommending is that by the Quatuor À Cordes De Paris who play in a hyper-romantic, schmaltzy style bathed in endless vibrato. Quite horrible! Similarly the Quatuor Simon don't do this piece much justice with a poorly intoned, wiry-sounding account (shocking recording). Incidentally there's a really nicely played live 2011 (radio?) recording on YouTube by the Quatuor Stanislas but it's spoiled by some horrendous coughing (lol) and isn't available to buy AFAIK.

Recommended

Recommended

Parrenin (1952) - although mono still a decent account from the French quartet but the restricted sound impinges on the more tender moments.
Daniel - enthusiastic and spirited. There are better played and recorded accounts available below but still an enjoyable effort.

*More recommended

Kocian* - the Kocian are well attuned to the Romantic and boisterous nature of this quartet and play the original version of the quartet, before it was later revised by Lalo. Whilst a little heavier on the vibrato it's not unduly so and their nuanced and lyrical approach pays dividends in the first two movements, especially.

*Top Pick

Sacconi* - from an excellent disc, containing a fine Ravel quartet, the young British quartet throw in some tiny interpretive touches that enhance this fine performance. Played with equal amounts of tenderness and vigour this is as persuasive a recording of this piece as you're likely to hear, in very good sound.


----------

